# Mountainbiker gesucht



##  (31. Mai 2001)

Hallo,

ich komme aus dem schÃ¶nen Rheingau, bin 27 Jahre alt und fahre zur Zeit so oft wie mÃ¶glich alleine durch die WÃ¤lder. Weil es alleine nicht ganz so toll ist wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen ein paar Biker kennenzulernen, um in einer Gruppe durch die WÃ¤lder zu touren. Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden. ([email protected])

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Ralph ï


----------



## Frank (31. Mai 2001)

Hi,

wenn du aus dem Rheingau kommst, dann bietet sich für dich in Sachen Touren eher der MTB Club Beinhart an, denn die fahren im Raum MZ / KH / BI spazieren und das jedes Weekend und auch unter der Woche.

Schau doch bei denen mal ins Forum oder auf MTB Club Beinhart !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

